
Tomorrow Corporation: Human Resource Machine Game - saganus
https://tomorrowcorporation.com/humanresourcemachine
======
saganus
People usually talk about learning programming through games. This is one of
those attempts, except this one is made by the people that built World of Goo.

I have started playing it and found it actually quite interesting and fun.

I am in no way affiliated with the game or the creators, but I thought it's an
interesting game to teach people simple programming and maybe HNers will also
enjoy it.

